# Samsung CD ROM SC-148A Driver missing



## denizco

hello some one please help fix my PC. recently my system got corrupted and i reinstalled win XP SP 2  then  the sound was missing. afterwards. i tried installing but all of a sudden the CD rom driver disappeared! i tried looking for the driver from the internet but failed. my computer is dell.
I will appreciate your response


----------



## Emperor_nero

Try www.driverguide.com


----------



## StrangleHold

denizco said:


> i tried installing but all of a sudden the CD rom driver disappeared!


 
What does that mean, you cant reintall because the bios lost your cd-rom or after the install the cd-rom is not showing up in My Computer?


----------

